# When pigeon owner doesn't want their bird back



## GeorgiaPeach (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi all, I found a banded pigeon (my cat did really) in my yard last Monday. I have found who owns the bird and they do not respond to my phone calls, I have left 2 messages. 

Is this common in pigeon racing??? 

If one of my pets or livestock was missing, I'd move heaven and earth to get them back.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

it dose happen, if that bird can't find it's way home then the owner if racing would consider it no good to race and wouldn't want it back. where are you located? what dose bird look like and can you see what year it was born on band? some one on here may take, even me if you are close.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

horseart4u said:


> it dose happen, if that bird can't find it's way home then the owner if racing would consider it no good to race and wouldn't want it back. where are you located? what dose bird look like and can you see what year it was born on band? some one on here may take, even me if you are close.


HEY, not all racing people are like that!! I for one, will always make an effort to get my bird back!!!


----------



## GeorgiaPeach (Sep 9, 2011)

She/he has a 2011 band.


----------



## GeorgiaPeach (Sep 9, 2011)

SouthTown Racers said:


> HEY, not all racing people are like that!! I for one, will always make an effort to get my bird back!!!


See, that's what I thought, my animals = my responsibility.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

SouthTown Racers said:


> HEY, not all racing people are like that!! I for one, will always make an effort to get my bird back!!!


i didn't say ALL where like that..i was saying that owner may not consider it good, sorry if i offended you. anyway if you are located in williston FL i am not far from you.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

horseart4u said:


> i didn't say ALL where like that..i was saying that owner may not consider it good, sorry if i offended you. anyway if you are located in williston FL i am not far from you.


I know you didnt mean "all" I was just clarifying


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

The Owner may have given "ALL" his birds Away.
I gave All my birds away in Oct 2007--did not keep records of who got which bird.
Just last month I Had --a white Delbar cock- came back.---Had no Idea who I gave the bird too.
So --I called another flyer who was NICE enough to come get it.
SO-that may be the reason you are not getting any return calls--If the owner is still even Alive


----------



## GeorgiaPeach (Sep 9, 2011)

I deleted the band #, it's too much like giving out personal information. 

And yes sky tx, I had that thought also, what if tragedy struck him or his family, I sure wouldn't want to be harassing him.

So it looks like I might be a pigeon owner.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

GeorgiaPeach said:


> I deleted the band #, it's too much like giving out personal information.
> 
> And yes sky tx, I had that thought also, what if tragedy struck him or his family, I sure wouldn't want to be harassing him.
> 
> So it looks like I might be a pigeon owner.


If so, WELCOME!!!!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

GeorgiaPeach said:


> I deleted the band #, it's too much like giving out personal information.
> 
> And yes sky tx, I had that thought also, what if tragedy struck him or his family, I sure wouldn't want to be harassing him.
> 
> So it looks like I might be a pigeon owner.


ones loss is anothers gain... I would give it a week or two, and after then..congratz on your new found friend.


----------



## GeorgiaPeach (Sep 9, 2011)

After much discussion we decided not to keep her. I could have modified one of the horse stalls to house this "girl" comfortably but I don't know squat about pigeon keeping other than what I've read here. I do have chickens, peacocks and turkeys so with a bit of research I could probably keep a pigeon happy but she's going to be better off with a pigeon home. 

I emptied her cage and put her outside to take a few pictures.



















She's a pretty little thing and very gentle. She has wormed her way into my heart but I have enough on my plate so I hope to find her a good home.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I would take her if I lived closer. But I can't afford to have her shipped over here.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she is lovely...I would take her too if I was near.. I hope you find her the perfect place.. good for you for being so kind to this bird.. sorry about the disapointment of not hearing from the owner..it does happen for many reasons..and some are fine and other are not.


----------



## Xueoo (Nov 20, 2009)

Let her go. If she's healthy and strong she'll fly off to where she came from or stick around and you'll have a pigeon that can feed off the land on your property without you having to do work. 

Chances are if this bird has been road trained and homed to the owners loft, it will return to that place once let go. It may have been weak when it landed at your place. The bird is old enough so it looks like it should already be homed to a loft and not simply flew off and not know where to go.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I would advise against letting it go. This is a domestic bird and does not know how to fend for itself. Sure it may be fine for a time being but winter is soon approaching and Hawks will be hungry. This bird is easy prey.

BTW I have a few Peafowls myself young birds I got a month or so ago. Can't wait to see them grow!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

GeorgiaPeach said:


> After much discussion we decided not to keep her. I could have modified one of the horse stalls to house this "girl" comfortably but I don't know squat about pigeon keeping other than what I've read here. I do have chickens, peacocks and turkeys so with a bit of research I could probably keep a pigeon happy but she's going to be better off with a pigeon home.
> 
> I emptied her cage and put her outside to take a few pictures.
> 
> ...



are you in florida? i will take her if you are close to me, i love her?


----------



## GeorgiaPeach (Sep 9, 2011)

Horseart4u I am next town over from Ocala, sending you a PM with my cell #.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good for you Donna! You just got yourself one very pretty little addition to your loft. Good luck with her.


----------



## GeorgiaPeach (Sep 9, 2011)

I just spoke with horseart4u, what a sweet person you sound like and I'm sure that this pigeon will have a fine home with you!

Hey AZCorbin, good luck with your peafowl they are so cool, what kind did you get? Here's a photo I took of Charmain and her peeps. She is a black shoulder hen and her mate is India blue. 



charmain by draftie, on Flickr


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

OMG these guys are so cute and what an awesome picture of her and her PEEPS  I, well we are so excited to get "ginger" Angelina really likes her already and can't wait to pick her up. Thanks again "GeorgiaPeach"


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Good for you Donna! You just got yourself one very pretty little addition to your loft. Good luck with her.


thank you Jay3, i know she is i have always liked red bars and she will fit right in with my group


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

Not for nothing. I drove today 25 miles to get my bird back some do some dont.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I drove 50 miles on Tuesday to get one of my birds who couldn't make it home from the race and was found. I wasn't gonna put her in but I was like what the hell it's only a 100 I should have stuck with my first thought it would have saved me some time and money. But if my bird is found I'll do what ever I need to to get them back. If they are too far I'll ship a box to the person with the money to ship the bird back.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeon0446 said:


> I drove 50 miles on Tuesday to get one of my birds who couldn't make it home from the race and was found. I wasn't gonna put her in but I was like what the hell it's only a 100 I should have stuck with my first thought it would have saved me some time and money. But if my bird is found I'll do what ever I need to to get them back. If they are too far I'll ship a box to the person with the money to ship the bird back.




Wish everyone felt that way.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Great looking Peafowl, Can't wait till mine are full size. I got 3 India blues. 2 are 3 months and 1 is a little younger. They are still getting settled in before they get the run of the yard.
The older two are starting to show some color!
I just hope I get at least 1 male and a hen. There are plenty around this area if not..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ok... you guys are making want peafowl now.... those are sooooo cute!


----------



## GeorgiaPeach (Sep 9, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> ok... you guys are making want peafowl now.... those are sooooo cute!


Not to try to sway you into getting peafowl as they take up a _bit more_ space than pigeons but they are easy keepers, especially mine because they're free range. I think you should get some. You know you want to... 

Here's a picture I took of my peacock.


peacock by draftie, on Flickr


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

we have free range one running around the neighborhood here, i have only seen one male so far but you can hear them all the time..


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, I WISH someone would call me telling me they found my bird!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

GeorgiaPeach said:


> Not to try to sway you into getting peafowl as they take up a _bit more_ space than pigeons but they are easy keepers, especially mine because they're free range. I think you should get some. You know you want to...
> 
> Here's a picture I took of my peacock.
> 
> ...



Very pretty bird, but he looks angry!


----------



## FlaDude (Sep 12, 2011)

If the owner of this bird I found today doesn't call you can have it too. I'm in Lake Wales/Frostproof which isn't too far from Ocala. Straight down 27. I can also meet you half way. Of course he owner may still return my call - but he lives in Miami which is about 3+ hours south of here. He's a very tame bird though. The tag says Aug 2011 - does that mean he was born last month??


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

If it said AU, its not short for AUG. AU is the band maker.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

I would clearly say just here in the U S A thousands of race birds are lost each year. Some to prey birds hawks ect. Some to hazards. some just are lost. Then a small number very small number are found by people that try to find the owner. And many owners will say turn it loose and it should come home. Then some will retrieve it or send a box to have it shipped or contact a near by club to pick it up. Then some will not even call back. Most people do care but most will not get there bird if it is a a few hours drive. But with thoasnds lost and so few found those bird would be the luky birds. because they were found


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

FlaDude said:


> If the owner of this bird I found today doesn't call you can have it too. I'm in Lake Wales/Frostproof which isn't too far from Ocala. Straight down 27. I can also meet you half way. Of course he owner may still return my call - but he lives in Miami which is about 3+ hours south of here. He's a very tame bird though. The tag says Aug 2011 - does that mean he was born last month??


is this little guy / gal eating? i don't like the wy it is holding its wings and tail. can you pick him / up? catch it and put in a safe place, look in his / her mouth to see if any signs of canker? i can't take if it is sick. PM me..


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

GeorgiaPeach said:


> Hi all, I found a banded pigeon (my cat did really) in my yard last Monday. I have found who owns the bird and they do not respond to my phone calls, I have left 2 messages.
> 
> Is this common in pigeon racing???
> 
> If one of my pets or livestock was missing, I'd move heaven and earth to get them back.


What is the band number I have recently lost birds. I live in Georgia Also


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> What is the band number I have recently lost birds. I live in Georgia Also


the one looking for its home is the BB white flight, i am picking up the red bar tonight


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

horseart4u said:


> the one looking for its home is the BB white flight, i am picking up the red bar tonight


I did not see the pictures the one I lost had an IF band on not AU. I wish people would call when they find my birds


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

Nomad_Lofts said:


> I did not see the pictures the one I lost had an IF band on not AU. I wish people would call when they find my birds


i know it would be nice to have more people out there that would call the owners or even the clubs to help these guys find their way home..the red bar i am getting tonight isn't mine, but after tonight she.  her owner didn't return calls back i believe so i am now her new mamma..


----------



## joycenjohnb (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a question, I found a homing pigeon about 2 years ago and it came right to me at the time I did not have birds. I took it in and fed and watered it . The next day I attached a small note to it's leg and let it go. About 2 hours later the owner called to let me know it got home. Was I just lucky it made it home and should I have not released it?


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

joycenjohnb said:


> I have a question, I found a homing pigeon about 2 years ago and it came right to me at the time I did not have birds. I took it in and fed and watered it . The next day I attached a small note to it's leg and let it go. About 2 hours later the owner called to let me know it got home. Was I just lucky it made it home and should I have not released it?


You did way more than some would have done, so in my book you didnt do wrong.
Its not easy for people to research a pigeon's band if its the first band they have ever seen in thier lives.
If I ever get another pigeon in my loft besides my own, provided hes healty Im throwing him out first if he comes back then Ill try to find the owner.
So you did more than I would have, by attaching your phone number to it, but others will say never let it go.
Other birds dont get returned to thier owners because people want to keep them and thats worse than letting one go.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I don't think most keep them because they want the bird, although some probably do. But if you just turn it loose, it may not make it home. It may have gotten lost to begin with, and will get lost again. I'm glad that one with the note made it home.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

want to report GINGER is at her new home as of tonight  eating well, she was a little light when i picked her up but she'll fatten up quick..thanks again GeorgiaPeach for taking her in...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great. I'm sure you'll put weight on her. Congrats!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

up date GINGER has a mate  she has paired up with my grizzle " PIE "


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Cute. Do you have a pic of the new couple?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

here you go JAY3 the happy couple..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AWWW! How cute! Looks like she's posing for the picture. Thanks. And she chose a handsome one, didn't she?


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

she sure did, i like the pairing, Angelina does too, PIE was courting another male for a while but i guess he realized " nope sorry not you " when Ginger was added to the family.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

She's a pretty little thing.


----------



## SamyCakes (Oct 23, 2011)

I will gladly pay for shipping if you want to send the pigeon to me, I have 3 racing pigeons that i found( all at different times) on the streets and have given them a home. They have full run of the house and 2 have paired off so hopfully this one will take to my lonley pigeon.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Well in this year's pigeontalk one loft race I now have a bird that is living in California. Two weeks after Tow reported the bird lost a loft owner called me and left a message while I was out of town. When I call him back three days later he had been letting the bird loft fly with his and it was coming back until that day. A week later another pigeon owner called me with the bird. We talked about it and he wanted to keep him so that White has a new home. Otherwise I would have sent a box and ship my baby back to Georgia.


----------

